
What's happening in a 20-mile set of roadworks? - joosters
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-34323179
======
joosters
The linked document, '75 Years of the Fundamental Diagram for Traffic Flow
Theory' is amazingly in-depth:

[http://onlinepubs.trb.org/onlinepubs/circulars/ec149.pdf](http://onlinepubs.trb.org/onlinepubs/circulars/ec149.pdf)

